# Early Marx HO Tires ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know, what fer tires might be used, or where to get replacements, to use on the Early Skinny Aluminum Wheels used for Marx HO Slot Cars. And btw- they look pretty similar to early Lionel Wheels too ! PS- I haven't gotten my Marx cars yet, but here's a pic of one of the cars(on right), do you think repro Front tires for a TycoPro might work ?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use weird jacks replacement silicones for Lionel cars R3....Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If the tires are the same width as T-Jet tires Dash tires might work. I believe that Super Tires T-Jet sized tires will work as well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the ID of the Marx tires is bigger than t-jet


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

alpink said:


> I think the ID of the Marx tires is bigger than t-jet


Right you are AP! Why screw around when you can buy the correct tire?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Marx metal wheels have flanges, what is the OD of the part that the tire fits on? Regular T-Jet tires are made for a 0.188" wheel. Stock Aurora and Dash tires might not fit over the flanges and some silicone tires might split. Super Tires would stretch over a bigger diameter wheel without being damaged. If there is a specific tire made for Marx cars you might as well use those however.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't gotten the Marx set yet, it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. But, I did pick up another later Marx car from a Thrift shop yesterday. The T-Birds' body was squashed a bit, but the Chassis after cleaning and oiling Runs Fantastic ! This is a later Marx release and the body had paint stripes and stuff on it, and those Swirly Plastic double flange wheels. And guess what, although Double flanged, the wheel centers were are same size as T-Jet rims, and T-Jet size Silicones slipped right on, and were much needed, as this little puppy is a Zippy lil S.O.B.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

O rings ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, my Marx set(w/2 Marx cars, and 3 A/FX) that I won on eBay, arrived today  








Now about the two Marx chassis, one is the original style with the skinny metal wheels, which I found out- that the wheels are NOT aluminum, they are a Steel alloy?(they are magnetic) And the Newer Marx chassis sports the double flange plastic swirly wheels- which Do accept standard T-Jet Size tires, but the metal wheel older chassis- requires special tires, that I need to order, as although they have double flanges(inner is wider than outer), the inner hub diameter itself is smaller than a T-Jet hub by quite a bit, but the width between the flanges is narrower than a T-Jet tire, although I did sorta squeeze a Skinny Silicone Super Tire on for testing purposes, and it did drive ok like that, but the fit is Not good Another thing I noticed about the two different Era Marx chassis is, the older one is only about as fast as a very old '63 era T-jet, and uses all copper/brass electricals. While the Newer Marx chassis is a helluva lot faster, about as fast as a really good 16ohm T-Jet can be, and this chassis sports Silver plated electricals...and let me tell ya, my two newer Marx chassis SCREAM, and will beat any Tyco-S or Atlas chassis and some T-Jets, but is about a tie for a very fast Bachmann Car I have. 
Oh yeah, one last thing, the rails imbedded in the Marx track are Not Steel, they are Brass !....No Traction magnet advantage on THAT track

Anyway, I've very happy with my eBay score :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Marx cars that I had were not even as fast as the old Aurora vibrator cars and hardly needed better tires. I don't remember those having metal wheels. It has been over 50 years but I do remember the brass track rails and the fact that the track went together better than the Aurora Model Motoring track did. We got some adapters and incorporated some Marx track into our MM layout.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Rich, I kid you not, the two (silver plated electricals) chassis with plastic wheels that I have- ARE FAST, but the Copper chassis with the steel wheels- not fast at all.
What I'm liking about these chassis also, is they take standard T-Jet type Pick-up shoes and springs  And the plastic wheels version, take standard size T-Jet Tires as well.
As far as their track goes, I will probably never put it together. But in my collecting of all different track brands, the best "Toy" track that I've experienced, among a dozen different brands, is the Atlas & Lionel Track ! They have equal lane spacing, solid electrical rail connections that also serve as track connectors, and they are pretty much the same as Faller Track is also.
BTW- if anyone has any Marx HO Chassis or Bodies, that they'd like to unload at reasonable prices, please PM me, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

off topic a bit, but its amazing how a little bit of white paint on that #2 ferrari, make it look so much neater.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually, that is a White(& Blue) #2 Ferrari with RED Paint Added...and yes, it looks pretty cool


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I always thought that the Atlas track was the best HO track ever made. Aurora track was not bad when it was new, but the connections were problematic when it got older. Before I got my MaxTrax I set up some Aurora MM track on the table that I had built for that. I cleaned and adjusted every contact and added the steel clips that came with banked sections to every joint. In spite of those precautions I had to add a set of jumpers to get good power. That track was 65 feet long.


----------

